# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Hashshashin dagger Questions

## R. Ferguson

I was wondering how hard it would be to get my hands on a circa 1100s Hashshashin dagger? Does anyone have any middle eastern daggers from this time period? I would love to see pictures.

----------


## Emanuel Nicolescu

Hello,

Welcome to the forum. My guess is you would be looking for any weapons used in the Levant in the 11th-12th centuries since there is no reason to believe the Nizari Ismai'li Shia had any group-specific weapons. Arabian, Persian, and even European daggers and knives would likely have been used equally. Hard to find any early medieval examples though. If you're thinking of the type portrayed in the "Assassin's Creed" games, they're not historically accurate. 

The only source I have read on the subject suggests daggers were generally straight, similar to European ballock daggers. The one photographed example I have has a slightly curved blade quite similar to the "Kurdish jambiya". I will scan and post it when I get home.

Whatever it may look like, I imagine it would be very difficult for you to acquire one, much like any other example of medieval arms.

Hope this helps,
Emanuel

----------


## Emanuel Nicolescu

Forgot to mention Turkic and Central-Asian types as well.

----------


## Sancar Ozer

I agree with Emanuel. Haşhaşi fedais would use anything they could find, and assassins would not risk to carry a specific "haşhaşi" dagger on them which would give away their idenitity. 

I guess a simple kama would do nicely for them.

----------


## R. Ferguson

Not thinking about Assassins creed as I know those are fictional. I was told the Nizari used a more curved dagger unlike the kama picture provided. I suppose my source is wrong, what about traditional ceremonial daggers used by Middle eastern tribes. A friend of mine has one that was brought back from Afghanistan which his father got when he was there during the Russian occupation. Any Middle eastern daggers from the time during the crusades are of interest to me.

----------


## Sancar Ozer

Afghanistan is in Central Asia, not in "middle east"(Western Asia)  :Wink: 

I guess you mean "Khyber knife" or "Kurtch"



As I said earlier disciples of Hasan Sabbah used any kind of weapon they could find. They were coming from many different cultures( Pashtuns, Persians, Turks, Arabs, etc.) so all kinds of daggers (kamas, cenbiyes, gaddares, kindjals, hançers, khyber knives...)from Western and Central Asia were possibly used.

----------

